# Marshall's Badge Found



## caldigs (Jun 25, 2014)

School Census Marshall San Francisco. This was recently found in a turn of the century layer. Has anyone ever seen one from California or any other state ? I've spoken with a few collectors and so far it appears to be unique.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 25, 2014)

Very cool find, most of the Marshall Badges you see are replicas or repros.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Am loving it. All I can say.


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2014)

NICE!! JAMIE


----------



## BenTheDigger (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow this is cool! Did you find it yourself?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice.  How'd you find it?


----------

